# 3 ad programs....vote on what to do!



## TUGBrian (Jun 2, 2008)

So currently we have 3 ad programs.

1. the legacy existing ad program that has served TUG for 10+ years which contains thousands of ads from both members and nonmenbers.  its located at http://ads.tug2.net

this system will remain online until all the ads are expired...but we will eventually cut off the ability to post new ads there once we have stress tested the new ad program.  The eventual goal is to 100% replace this system with the new ad program..all links will point to the new ad program TUG member only login page.

2. The New Free Timeshare Classified Ad program from TUG.  This is available to TUG members only (to post...anyone can search) and is available from TUG member only login page here:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx or from any of the "tug ratings/reviews/resort database" links in the red bars at the top of all TUG pages.

this program will replace #1 as the main TUG ad program.

3. The TUGBBS online classified ads system.  This is available only on the BBS forums and is free for any registered TUGBBS user.  Its already paid for and setup...and doesnt cost TUG anything to run...it just may be confusing for other members if I leave it on etc.

So my question is this.

2 is set to replace 1...and we have a plan for that.  What i need a vote on is what to do with 3.

please vote and comment as appropriate!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 2, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> 2 is set to replace 1...and we have a plan for that.  What i need a vote on is what to do with 3.



Get rid of it.  The few times I looked at it I wasn't impressed.  Don't accept any more ads, tell everyone it'll go away in 3 months.  Consider a group PM to everyone with an ad on it so they will know.


----------

